# South Dakota Bound



## bnrjsteffy (Sep 29, 2005)

We are off to our ranch in Colome S.D. in our new 30rks (FW). It is the opening of Pheasant Season.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

good luck with your hunts.
waiting for duck season to start on the 22nd oct









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time and good luck hunting
And be safe out there.

Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

800 mile round trip -- that ought to be a nice shakedown trip. Sounds like fun. I haven't been up to the Valentine area in years, but enjoyed while passing thru on several occassions. My brother lived in Murray for several years, but has since moved to Grand Island. Have fun!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Have a great time!











> waiting for duck season to start on the 22nd oct


BTW, waiting for my toast to pop up any second!









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy hunting











> waiting for duck season to start on the 22nd oct


It's duck season!!, NO rabbit season!!, NO duck season!!.....................

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Brian,

Have a great trip, and good luck hunting!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

Have a great trip. I grew up in that area, and finally made it back last year to hunt. It was the first time in 15 years. We hunted by Hamil, and saw a ton of birds. Wish I was headed back this year as well. I have too many honey do's still on the list, so no hunting for a while. Drive safe.

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Good luck and have a safe trip!!!

Got room for another in that TT??









We are currently in archery for deer right now. I am spending as much time as possible in the woods.....

....not seeing very much though.

Anyone have a deer problem they would like corrected??
















Steve


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Looks like its going to be a good pheasant season this year. I have been duck hunting each of the last three weekends and have seen lots of young pheasants in the area we duck hunt. Late summer brood surveys conducted by the GP & P show nice increases in pheasant numbers in the east and northeast parts of the state but numbers are down some in the southcentral area which has traditionally been excellent hunting. I used to date a gal from Winner, SD whose folks farmed just sw of there. Had great hunting there back then. Maybe I should have married her instead of......







Anyway, this weekend was the pheasant opener for South Dakota residents on public land. We shot some ducks in the morning, went to town for a late breakfast and then back to our favorite hunting spot which is on public land, and picked up 3 pheasants in a short 20 minute walk. At first the dogs thought we were just walking back down to the slough until the first pheasant got up and then they went into "pheasant mode" and the birds didn't stand a chance after that! Hope you have good hunting. Its going to be warm, in the mid 70's so make sure you have plenty of water for the dogs and yourself.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Steve,
No deer problem
But we have a small pack of coyotes roaming around the neighborhood
Guy across the street saw 4 behind the house.
The guy next door saw a real big one saturday night right up the road in the field.

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Please come shoot all our deer!!!!! We live in northern NJ and they are everywhere. I have a small patch of woods behind my house and a small herd lives in there. My neighbor tells me when he leaves for work at 3:30am they are all in my front yard.

Mike


----------



## bnrjsteffy (Sep 29, 2005)

We have a ranch near Colome and run a commercial hunting operation. We had 30 guys this weekend (2 groups). Shot 210 birds (all wild, no pen raised on this place). Took less than 2 1/2 hours each day to limit out. There are thousands of roosters out here. It was a good hunt.

Brian



merlotman said:


> Looks like its going to be a good pheasant season this year. I have been duck hunting each of the last three weekends and have seen lots of young pheasants in the area we duck hunt. Late summer brood surveys conducted by the GP & P show nice increases in pheasant numbers in the east and northeast parts of the state but numbers are down some in the southcentral area which has traditionally been excellent hunting. I used to date a gal from Winner, SD whose folks farmed just sw of there. Had great hunting there back then. Maybe I should have married her instead of......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Please come shoot all our deer!!!!! We live in northern NJ and they are everywhere. I have a small patch of woods behind my house and a small herd lives in there. My neighbor tells me when he leaves for work at 3:30am they are all in my front yard.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]58429[/snapback]​


Mike...

That may be a viable option!! Out of 8 days in the woods so far, I have seen absolutely zero deer. This is the most pitiful year ever......of course, like Don said, coyotes are everywhere!! I personally think the Game Commision is bringing them in to keep deer under control. Unfortunately, I think they are taking 95% of the fawn population.

Oh well....will keep you in mind for next year archery season!!!

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Be safe out there!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Please come shoot all our deer!!!!! We live in northern NJ and they are everywhere. I have a small patch of woods behind my house and a small herd lives in there. My neighbor tells me when he leaves for work at 3:30am they are all in my front yard.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]58429[/snapback]​


What Mike said. I walk every morning at about 4:30 - 5:00. See deer all the time. This morning I almost ran into a big buck. I couldn't see how many points but he was in the road right in front of me and when he heard me coming (he heard me before I saw him) he just sauntered a few feet off the road into a neighbor's yard and just casually watched me. Scared the bejeebers out of me and I started looking around for where I was going to run to if he got mad at me. I told him I rooted for Bambi's father.







Didn't seem to faze him.









Have fun on the hunt.

Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Scott....

You better watch out for the next couple of weeks...the rut is on the way.

That big boy will be looking for a lot of girlfriends in the morning!!!
















We just had an 8 pt buck run through a window in a local grocery store here in Berks county this week. They are getting a little ornery....

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A couple of years ago I flew into Bismarck ND for work and at the rental car desk, along with all the normal paperwork there was this $100 dollar Blood fee sheet I had to sign???

So I ask what this $100 fee is and the girl behind the desk said they will add a $100 fee to the rental if they find blood in the car when I return it. So I ask if they have a lot of murders and kidnappers rent from them. She just rolls her eyes and says its because of the Pheasant hunters!

So from this you can tell I am not a bird hunter but I still smile about it every time I fly into there.


----------

